# How do I/when do I pay NHS surcharge?



## simon1828 (Aug 6, 2014)

My Fiancee recently did a post on here regarding our approaching Spouse visa application as this forum was very helpful during our fiancee visa application.

She has been informed that there is an NHS surcharge which neither of us knew anything about. Does anyone know how I go about paying this and how soon I have to pay it?

We have already paid £1001 for our premium visa appointment and application which we are attending on the 13th of April in less than 2 weeks and I had assumed this was all that was required. 

Are there any changes that would involve paying more than the £500 NHS surcharge? And is it an issue that we only have 2 weeks to pay it?

I have found a few quotes online about changes to the application fee however we have already paid, is this something that is already in effect?



> The cost of a settlement fiancee, partner and marriage visa is set to rise from its current rate of £851 to £885 per applicant (4% increase). Postal further leave to remain (FLR) and indefinite leave to remain (ILR) applications for temporary visa holders with no dependents will cost more – £601 and £1093, respectively. Those who wish to apply in person (same day service) will have to pay an additional fee of £400 per person on top of the relevant standard fee. Dependants must pay a separate application fee, which is non-refundable regardless of the outcome of the principal applicant’s application.


Thank you in advance :juggle:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The government will announce on 6th April (Easter Monday) how to pay this surcharge through a new website. You have to pay it before you attend your appointment on 13th April.
Since your first visa is for 2.5 years, you will be charged 200 x 2.5 = £500 in health surcharge.


----------



## Mrs QL (Feb 16, 2015)

Joppa said:


> The government will announce on 6th April (Easter Monday) how to pay this surcharge through a new website. You have to pay it before you attend your appointment on 13th April.
> Since your first visa is for 2.5 years, you will be charged 200 x 2.5 = £500 in health surcharge.


Rally? i thought if you submit your visa application before the 6th you dont need pay it since the charge still dont was official.


----------



## simon1828 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mrs QL said:


> Rally? i thought if you submit your visa application before the 6th you dont need pay it since the charge still dont was official.


This might be if submitting the application via post and not applying in person at a premium same day centre. Currently I have only booked and paid for the appointment and not submitted any applications.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Mrs QL said:


> Rally? i thought if you submit your visa application before the 6th you dont need pay it since the charge still dont was official.


I think if you apply online before the 6th April, then you can get away with it.


----------



## simon1828 (Aug 6, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> I think if you apply online before the 6th April, then you can get away with it.


I really hope this is true :fingerscrossed: I am going to give UKBA a call just to check will post response on here


----------



## simon1828 (Aug 6, 2014)

Just called UBKA on 0300 123 2241 and was informed that if you have booked your appointment before the 6th of April then the new surcharge will not effect you. So it looks like I am not needing to pay this


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't take what they say on the phone at face value. Since you can book premium service appointment up to 6 weeks ahead, those who book before Easter Monday don't need to pay even if they don't make an in-person application till the middle of May? Doesn't seem right. We need written clarification.


----------



## simon1828 (Aug 6, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Don't take what they say on the phone at face value. Since you can book premium service appointment up to 6 weeks ahead, those who book before Easter Monday don't need to pay even if they don't make an in-person application till the middle of May? Doesn't seem right. We need written clarification.


Currently there is nothing about the change on the .gov website https://www.gov.uk/remain-in-uk-family/overview so I would imagine if you were to apply now before the 6th you would be in the same situation as I was with no knowledge of the surcharge.

If it wasn't for this forum we would never of known about it and gone to the appointment under the assumption that everything we were originally informed about fees/requirements was correct.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's the complicating factor, in that you pay the full application fees at the time of booking your premium service appointment. But I don't put it past them not to insist you pay the charge when you turn up.
Health surcharge has been widely announced through government website, so if you don't know about it, it's your fault.


----------



## simon1828 (Aug 6, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes, that's the complicating factor, in that you pay the full application fees at the time of booking your premium service appointment. But I don't put it past them not to insist you pay the charge when you turn up.


I will give them another call on the Monday/Tuesday just to confirm once the changes are made, will post results back on here :fingerscrossed:


----------



## simon1828 (Aug 6, 2014)

There closed on bank holidays but judging from this document we are excluded from paying http://www.ncl.ac.uk/students/progress/assets/documents/Surcharge_Customer_QandA.pdf as we have paid the fee before the 6th..



> 1. When is the health surcharge being introduced?
> The surcharge will be introduced on 6 April 2015. It will apply to applications where
> payment is made on or after 6 April.


----------



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've noticed they have changed the application form (either today/yesterday) to have a reference box for this IHS number, reading it you are now required to pay for the IHS before you make an appoitment with the Visa office. 

Again as mentioned though, it doesn't specify if you need to pay this extra £500 fee now or not (i also have an appointment booked & paid for on the 13th April for my wife, booked weeks ago).

Can we get away with using the old form? I suspect not, but worth asking.


----------



## silken (Apr 2, 2015)

apw2 said:


> I've noticed they have changed the application form (either today/yesterday) to have a reference box for this IHS number, reading it you are now required to pay for the IHS before you make an appoitment with the Visa office.
> 
> Again as mentioned though, it doesn't specify if you need to pay this extra £500 fee now or not (i also have an appointment booked & paid for on the 13th April for my wife, booked weeks ago).
> 
> Can we get away with using the old form? I suspect not, but worth asking.


I assume you should use the form that was available/filled in at the time of application/appointment booking. The guidance says that the NHS surcharge is only applicable when payment is made on or after the 6th of April. Considering you paid the visa fee before this date and already have an appointment, it seems unlikely that you'd be expected to pay. 

We booked/paid for my husband's appointment 2 days ago and were told that we don't need to pay the NHS surcharge but our case might be a bit different to yours, we're applying for entry clearance and not FLR so we've already submitted the application form online. Not sure how it works if you're submitting your documents in the UK. Although, it seems that it's not possible to book an appointment without this IHS number now so appointments booked/paid for before the 6th should (theoretically) be exempt.

Fingers crossed! I wonder if anyone has any more information.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Simon Read my thread Visa Payment. It is quite remarkable how this surcharge has been implemented. We discovered through the site and when mentioned to the Agent preparing my Fiancee's application, he did not know and thought it invented.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Silken See my posts.

It is all very unclear. My Fiancee made a special trip to register and pay the fee on Friday (3rd). It was done though an Agency in Minsk online, payment was taken and confirmed as being made by our Visa Card provider and an appointment was given for 28th April. It is to be hoped your interpretation is correct.


----------



## silken (Apr 2, 2015)

skyf said:


> Hi Silken See my posts.
> 
> It is all very unclear. My Fiancee made a special trip to register and pay the fee on Friday (3rd). It was done though an Agency in Minsk online, payment was taken and confirmed as being made by our Visa Card provider and an appointment was given for 28th April. It is to be hoped your interpretation is correct.


I read your post, it's very unfortunate and it seems that your payment wasn't processed when it should have been. One can only hope that it will be resolved for you but at the moment, we can only go by what has been stated in the guidance. It clearly states that the surcharge only applies if payment is made on or after the 6th. You made  your payment before the 6th, even if it wasn't processed immediately, the payment was made so theoretically you should be exempt. I really hope they'll clarify and resolve that for you.

We'll have to wait and see what happens when people attend their upcoming appointments. UKVI haven't been too forthcoming with information about this new surcharge so far!


----------



## CitizenX (Jun 18, 2014)

Joppa said:


> The government will announce on 6th April (Easter Monday) how to pay this surcharge through a new website. You have to pay it before you attend your appointment on 13th April.
> Since your first visa is for 2.5 years, you will be charged 200 x 2.5 = £500 in health surcharge.


This grates me to no end! I am in a situation where my wife had ILR and as such still has both a NI and NHS number. Don't suppose they will give us a refund!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We shall have to wait and see what happens to people who paid the visa fees online before 6th April.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

CitizenX said:


> This grates me to no end! I am in a situation where my wife had ILR and as such still has both a NI and NHS number. Don't suppose they will give us a refund!


A refund for what?


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

It will be interesting!! My Bank have confirmed money was paid over on the 3rd.


----------



## austinc (Sep 29, 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...e/415129/Surcharge_customer_info_web_v1.2.pdf

"IMMIGRATION HEALTH SURCHARGE
The surcharge will be introduced on 6 April 2015. It will apply to applications where payment is made on or after the 6 April."


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We know that. We just want official confirmation of various scenarios people have encountered.


----------



## Mrs QL (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi i paid it before the 6. Fingers cross


----------



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

My wife phoned them up today twice, first time; they said we did not need to pay the IHS fee for the next 2 1/2 years, but we did need to register for an IHS number - which isn't possible without paying the fee. Makes me think they don't actuallyk now how it's going to work.

Second call; they confirmed again we did not need to pay the IHS fee and, after speaking to their superviser, confirmed we can use the old documentation from before the IHS was introduced (aka mid last week) and said we did not need to register at all for the IHS.

I'm skeptical about it all as they don't seem to know themselves, we're taking both forms with us on Monday are are prepaid to pay the fee if necessary. Got the names of the two people she spoke to to use in the appointment.

One thing to note is they refused to confirm any of this in writing to us.

Edit: And they say buying a house is stressful!


----------



## bandi9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi APW2, 

my situation is same as yours and they asked me to take the old application form with me when I called them today.

But, I don't have the old application form and is not available to download online as well.

Please can you send me a copy to <snip>. sorry this website does not allow me to post the complete email address. Please replace "at" with "@" and no spacing
or please upload a copy here.

If possible can you please send me today as I have an appointment this Saturday

Thanks in advance..


----------



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

My wife downloaded it but i'm not sure she kept it, i'll have to check with her when she gets home, maybe send me a message with your e-mail?


----------



## bandi9 (Apr 9, 2015)

apw2 said:


> My wife downloaded it but i'm not sure she kept it, i'll have to check with her when she gets home, maybe send me a message with your e-mail?


Thanks for the reply.

I am not sure how to send my email as this website does not allow me to post my email address. 

your number or email address is not visible online as well.

<snip>


----------



## austinc (Sep 29, 2014)

HI Everyone,

I thought I would post on here as I just finished my BIO appointment to have my application stamped to be mailed out.
Type of application-UK SETTLEMENT
Online payment of Visa and application submission- April 3rd 2015

I am not required to pay the new surcharge. It was not mentioned or asked during my fingerprints and application review. I repeat- IF YOU PAY FOR APPLICATION ONLINE AFTER APRIL 6th you WILL have to pay the surcharge.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You just went to ASC in US. They have nothing to do with UKVI and know nothing about health surcharge - all they do is to take biometrics on behalf of UKVI, by contract. You will find out the true status when you mail your application to Sheffield and they start processing it. From what people have reported, you'll probably not be subject to health surcharge.


----------



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

bandi9 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am not sure how to send my email as this website does not allow me to post my email address.
> 
> ...


Good news! We have it, i've e-mailed it across to you. Can you please let me know how your application goes with this one? My wife's has been pushed back to the 24th, but we're very curious about it all!

If anyone else wants a copy, let me know.


----------



## bandi9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Apw2,

Thanks for sending through the document. 

My application is approved today and we don't have to pay any surcharge if booked an appointment before 6th April. 

You can use the new application form. 

Leave the NHS surcharge field blank. 

Thanks and all the very best.


----------



## KITKAT5 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well I don't know what in the world we are supposed to do. I paid for my application on the 1st of April and I went to submit my application on the 10th of April at their offices I was asked to pay for the IHS.
That's where people are getting themselves confused. You have to pay and submit your application before the 6th of April to be exempted. 
If you pay before the 6th and submit the docs after the 6th then you pay.
Don't know what is what...


----------



## silken (Apr 2, 2015)

KITKAT5 said:


> Well I don't know what in the world we are supposed to do. I paid for my application on the 1st of April and I went to submit my application on the 10th of April at their offices I was asked to pay for the IHS.
> That's where people are getting themselves confused. You have to pay and submit your application before the 6th of April to be exempted.
> If you pay before the 6th and submit the docs after the 6th then you pay.
> Don't know what is what...


That's not correct at all as far as I have read/been told. As long as payment was made before the 6th, the NHS surcharge is not payable. Submitting your biometrics and supporting documents at a VAC is not the same as applying online, filling in the forms and making payment. It is the date on which payment is made that counts, not the date of the biometric appointment or document submission.

I'll be sure to confirm what we experience when my husband submits his biometrics/supporting documents on the 22nd. 

Did you make a payment for the NHS surcharge even though you paid for the application before the 6th? Were you applying for entry clearance of FLR? Where did you submit your documents?


----------



## KITKAT5 (Nov 4, 2014)

I submitted my documents in Lilongwe - Malawi on the 10th of April and I paid on the 1st of April for the spouse visa. On the 7th of April I phoned our office here in Malawi just to make sure where I was standing and she said to me I HAD to pay for the IHS and Infact when I was doing my biometrics another lady was submitting her docs and she was told the same thing as we were in the same situation.


----------



## silken (Apr 2, 2015)

KITKAT5 said:


> I submitted my documents in Lilongwe - Malawi on the 10th of April and I paid on the 1st of April for the spouse visa. On the 7th of April I phoned our office here in Malawi just to make sure where I was standing and she said to me I HAD to pay for the IHS and Infact when I was doing my biometrics another lady was submitting her docs and she was told the same thing as we were in the same situation.


I think your VAC was misinformed, this is the problem, the visa application centre staff often don't know the proper process for new changes. As I've said before, I was told in no uncertain terms that as long as the online application was submitted and payment made before the 6th, the surcharge doesn't apply. The biometric appointment can be at a later date. There was no space on our application form to even put an IHS reference number because we applied before the new surcharge came into force.

Still curious to see what other people have experienced. Has anyone else who paid before the 6th submitted their biometrics and supporting docs recently?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are made to pay the surcharge even after applying and paying your visa fees before 6th April, you should apply for refund. Send a complaint via https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure


----------



## austinc (Sep 29, 2014)

*Surcharge*

Just wanted to follow up regarding applications made before April 6th. I had submitted my applicaiton online April 3rd, BIO taken April 9th mailed out April 17th. It arrived in Sheffield April 23rd.

I receieved "your application has been submitted" April 27th and a same day email "a decision has been made on your visa"

I was never asked to pay the surcharge. I hope this helps!


----------



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Similar thing happened with us. We made the appointment before the 6th and paid.

When we went in, they ocnfirmed we didn't need to pay the surcharge and said we could use either the older or newer application form.


----------



## Kevin123 (Apr 25, 2015)

I have a question I'm sure many people are thinking - 
What happens when, after paying the £500.00 health charge for 30 months NHS cover, my wife gets a job? (She's an accountant at the top bank now in Philli.) Will she still have NI contributions taken from her weekly wage, or will this £500.00 be taken into account?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, she'll make NI contributions when she has a job. Keep in mind that NI covers a range of benefits, not just the use of the NHS.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Kevin123 said:


> I have a question I'm sure many people are thinking -
> What happens when, after paying the £500.00 health charge for 30 months NHS cover, my wife gets a job? (She's an accountant at the top bank now in Philli.) Will she still have NI contributions taken from her weekly wage, or will this £500.00 be taken into account?


No, the 500 GBP will not be taken into account. The money is for potential use of the NHS by people who are new to the country and have never paid UK taxes from which the NHS is funded.

500 GBP for additional contribution for 2.5 years of health cover is peanuts compared to what your wife would have been paying in Philadelphia for monthly premiums.

Take comfort in that, should she, unfortunately, become ill and become hospitalised or need ongoing treatment you won't have huge bills to pay.


----------



## JoJo100 (Mar 6, 2015)

So, I paid the NHS surcharge after I submitted my online app and made my biometrics appt. It seemed to go through fine. Although, there are conflicting messages on the website WHEN you actually have to pay it. I hope this isn't a problem for my visa app.


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Crawford, you're spot on as to the cost of health insurance in the US (a complex and largely "for-profit" system as opposed to most other nominally developed nations), but I believe that Kevin's spouse is currently in the the Philippines, not in Philadelphia. 

That may well make a difference in their perception of the new NHS charge - which is not to say who's right. It must be very stressful to be mid-application and discover that new charges are being imposed, however justifiable they may be.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Newyorkaise said:


> Crawford, you're spot on as to the cost of health insurance in the US (a complex and largely "for-profit" system as opposed to most other nominally developed nations), but I believe that Kevin's spouse is currently in the the Philippines, not in Philadelphia.
> 
> That may well make a difference in their perception of the new NHS charge - which is not to say who's right. It must be very stressful to be mid-application and discover that new charges are being imposed, however justifiable they may be.


I noticed that his spouse is from Phillipines not US just minutes after I pressed the submit button 

My view still stands though no matter where you are from. Paying something into a system before you start to make use of it is fair to those who have paid into and maintained the system for years; and 500 GBP for 2.5 years of healthcare cover (plus your taxes if you are a tax payer) is a very, very good deal.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Of course if something used to be free but suddenly you are forced to pay for it, it's a shock and unwelcome. This has been mooted for some time - since the passing of new immigration law in 2014, but was introduced just weeks before the General Election, a party political move?


----------



## Kevin123 (Apr 25, 2015)

Crawford wrote - My view still stands though no matter where you are from. Paying something into a system before you start to make use of it is fair to those who have paid into and maintained the system for years; and 500 GBP for 2.5 years of healthcare cover (plus your taxes if you are a tax payer) is a very, very good deal.

My Reply -

While it's true that my wife has never paid into the UK system, I on the other hand have been paying NI contributions and Income Tax since September 1972. (42 years.) If my wife was British, it would not matter if she had never done a days work in her life, she would still be covered my my payments.

This is a very unfair law. This was introduced to stop so called "Health Visitors," people coming to visit their NON British relations in the UK and then using the National Health for a health problem which already existed. What the government should have done was insisted that ALL tourist visitors (and relations of NON British subjects) should be made to show Health Insurance at the border control.

YES I agree that spouses of men/women living in the UK on a work visa should pay this £500.00 for health cover - but NOT the souse of a man/woman who was born in this country to British parents and grandparents.

This is a tax on love! Sadly it is too late for any of us who are applying now, we have no choice, but I implore every one of you to write to, or email to your local MP asking for this to be stopped. This way we can get this money making practice stopped for the next generation.

Thank you all for your attention

RANT OVER


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I have been surprised at the number of applicants for spousal visas who are upset about the new health surcharge. It is a small price to pay for generally an exceptional, free service. Medical health insurance can be very expensive abroad. I was paying nearly £1000 a month! The NHS is in trouble, caused to a great extent by visitors who abused it over the years. The health surcharge will, in a small way, help to bolster NHS funds. I am sure we would all prefer this to privatizing the NHS or charging patients to see their GP. I do realize though that for couples who are struggling to meet the financial requirements and the cost of the visa, this added fee is going to cause stress. I cannot see any party who gets into power after the election removing the surcharge, but who knows!


----------



## sghughes42 (May 27, 2013)

I must admit I very much agree with Kevin. Applying this to spouse visas is quite unfair. Similar to him I've worked since I finished uni and have paid a not inconsiderable sum in tax and NI. My wife also works and pays NI and Tax yet we will still have to pay this when we come to renew our visa next year.

When you see so many people who intentionally avoid work yet get NHS treatment to pay for the smoking and drinking related medical problems paid for by their benefits it is a bit galling...

When this was first mooted I wrote to my MP asking him to put several points towards those formulating the legislation. He didn't bother....

What really annoys me though is the lack of information available on the .gov website about how this applies to us.

We already have a spouse visa but I can't work out if we will have to pay for NHS treatment or not. The headline is that non-EU users of the NHS will be charged a 50% premium but no details of whether non-EU migrants already here on a visa will have to pay this or not.

I'm fairly sure no but some clarification would be good!


----------



## Kevin123 (Apr 25, 2015)

Can I quote you Whatshouldwedo - I cannot see any party who gets into power after the election removing the surcharge, but who knows!

My comment - You obviously did not watch the recent debate on television, when the leaders of the main 7 parties in the UK discussed this very matter live on TV. All the other 6 leaders absolutely crucified David Cameron for this, calling it "A Tax on Love," and asking him, "Why should it only be allowed to fall in love if you are rich?" Cameron could not answer!

I do believe that spouses and tourist visitors to the UK who come to be with NON British family should pay this Health charge, but NOT when they come to be with a 100 percent pedigree British person, who HAS paid tax and National insurance stamps all his life. I believe if we have any other government after the 8th May, this law will be reviewed. Again I say "Too late for us," but it will be reviewed at some stage.

Also, my wife is highly qualified. She is currently the head accountant at the biggest Bank in the Philippines. She has 12 exam qualifications plus a university degree and will have no problem in getting work once here. She will then pay a National Insurance contribution which will cover her for health insurance. Why should she pay twice?


----------



## Kevin123 (Apr 25, 2015)

To SgHughes42

I totally agree with you. The UK.Gov website is a joke. You have 6 or 7 different papers all in the region of 70 pages, which just send you all around the houses, and you need to be a solicitor to be able to understand it. 

I could re-write this site, and explain everything required in less than 10 pages. In fact, I could do it in one! (Challenge me, Cameron!)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

sghughes42 said:


> What really annoys me though is the lack of information available on the .gov website about how this applies to us.
> 
> We already have a spouse visa but I can't work out if we will have to pay for NHS treatment or not. The headline is that non-EU users of the NHS will be charged a 50% premium but no details of whether non-EU migrants already here on a visa will have to pay this or not.
> 
> I'm fairly sure no but some clarification would be good!


If your wife is here on a spouse visa which she applied for before the NHS Surcharge kicked in on 6 April then her spouse visa gives her access to the NHS without charge. When that visa was issued, one of the conditions was that she could use the NHS without paying. However, when she applies for FLR (M), she will pay the surcharge of £500. Once she has ILR, she will no longer have to pay the surcharge.


----------



## sghughes42 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks, Nyclon, I hoped that was the answer! Well, partly, I'd hoped we'd avoid the surcharge completely as we started the process before this law was even thought up. Introducing it retrospectively to people already in the system isn't that fair IMO - we missed out on getting ILR after 2 years by a few months, it's amazing how much extra has been loaded on us in such a short space of time.

One question, would we pay £500 or £600. I've seen varying opinions, partly as you get some 'extra' time on the visa to cover applying for ILR so it isn't just 30 months.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

sghughes42 said:


> Thanks, Nyclon, I hoped that was the answer! Well, partly, I'd hoped we'd avoid the surcharge completely as we started the process before this law was even thought up. Introducing it retrospectively to people already in the system isn't that fair IMO - we missed out on getting ILR after 2 years by a few months, it's amazing how much extra has been loaded on us in such a short space of time.
> 
> One question, would we pay £500 or £600. I've seen varying opinions, partly as you get some 'extra' time on the visa to cover applying for ILR so it isn't just 30 months.


For someone applying for the initial visa outside of the UK since the law came into effect, they must pay £600 since the visa is actually valid for 33 months total. For anyone applying for FLR within the UK, the fee is only £500 as the visa is only good for 30 months. (I wondered about this too!) Since I am applying for FLR next March, I will need to pay the extra £500.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

sghughes42 said:


> Thanks, Nyclon, I hoped that was the answer! Well, partly, I'd hoped we'd avoid the surcharge completely as we started the process before this law was even thought up. Introducing it retrospectively to people already in the system isn't that fair IMO - we missed out on getting ILR after 2 years by a few months, it's amazing how much extra has been loaded on us in such a short space of time.
> 
> One question, would we pay £500 or £600. I've seen varying opinions, partly as you get some 'extra' time on the visa to cover applying for ILR so it isn't just 30 months.


She'll pay £500 because FLR (M) is a 2 1/2 year visa. £200/year and £100 for the portion that is 6 months of less. Since a spouse visa applied for from outside of the UK is issued for 33 months, those applicants pay £600 because you pay the full £200 for the 8 months.


----------

